# We lost our lovely Dobie Red Dog to GDV



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Two weeks ago at midnight, I heard Red dog whining, I got up to let him out, and straight away noticed that his stomach was distended, he was also wretching..I knew what it was and called the emergency vet.. He was in the vet clinic within half an hour, but his system was shutting down and we had him put to sleep that morning. 
Because of the breeds of dogs I have, I am always super careful about what I allow them to do before and after eating, but I guess sometimes even our best efforts aren't good enough  

I am considering a gastroplexy for the two GSD's because of what happened to Red, has anyone else had this done?

These photos were taken on a rainy run about a month ago..The beach photo is older, but it's one of my favourites..


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.Red was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss, he was a cutie.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

So young. Sorry about your loss


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. It is so hard for us to lose them.

I can't help you on your question. I have heard of people being proactive and doing this. It's my understanding that there may be a heredity factor involved in some cases.

Run free, Red dog!

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Red


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy.  RIP Red.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Horrible to lose them that way. Beautiful dog with his ears and tail intact.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

3 weeks ago, my nephew's K9 (GSD) had the very same situation as Red, and was rushed to the hospital, only 10 minutes away.
They operated right away, tacked his stomach (the gastropexy) to prevent it from happening again and they also removed his spleen. 
He is 9 years old.

Red was an absolutely stunning dog.
I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm so sorry about losing Red, he seems like he brought a lot of joy to your life and thank you for posting this during your difficult times and reminding all of us to be aware and educated as it can happen at anytime to any of our dogs. Again my condolences


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss, your Red dog was beautiful. I have lost two GSDs the same way, one older, the other way too young...and you're right, you can be doing everything you think is right to prevent it, but it still happens. 

Susan


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you all for your kind comments, he sure was a stunner and it's very strange without him. I will talk to the vet re: the pros and cons of a gastroplexy, I don't want to go through it again, it's too sad..


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear of this, he was a beautiful boy! Bloat is also a constant fear of mine as I seem to always be drawn to "bloat" prone breeds??


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Red was a very handsome boy.Take care


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I too am very sorry for your loss of Red!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

gorgeous boy, I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

I am so very sorry for your loss. He was a very handsome boy.


----------



## MacD (Feb 8, 2014)

My deepest condolences on your loss of a beautiful friend. It's horrible that it happens so quickly giving little time to get to the vets - you did everything right in knowing what it was, getting him help fast and still the unthinkable happened. 
Thank you for posting those beautiful photos .. he had a great life with you and I know in time it won't hurt quite as much - please take whatever time you need to grieve and do whatever you need to do to make it bearable. Warmest regards,Maggie


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm sorry that your boy didn't make it through. Bloat is very nasty. I was one of the lucky ones. The late Barker the Elder the First had gastroplexy (sp) as part of the operation for bloat. She did survive bloat, she recovered fully and lived 6 years longer. And never bloated again.


----------

